# Switching "People" and Face detection" off



## AndrewWiard (May 7, 2015)

Lightroom 6. This is driving me nuts. I cannot turn People or face detection off, and therefore cannot simply import a set of photographs, view them as a compete set, and start working. Stuck with a screen full of face stacks. Delete the lot, start again, cannot switch People off in View, so pause face detection - and it simply restarts itself. Once more have a screen full of face stacks in front of me. And all i want to do is start editing a set of pictures......


----------



## erro (May 7, 2015)

Can't you just click the grid view icon? Or press G to enter grid view?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

In the Activity Centre you can stop face detection, BUT it will continue to automatically run on the selected source if you are in People View.....so the simple answer is to move out of people view! So what happens if you try to do that by, e.g. going into Grid view?


----------



## AndrewWiard (May 7, 2015)

Thank you. That works. Somehow my new Lightroom 6 kicked me into People View, and, while switching to grid view may seem obvious to many here, when I went to Help to find out what to do to extricate myself, it does not spell this out. I think it should. Thanks again.


----------

